# Mini poodle sizing



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Are you sure he's 15 inches (at the top of the shoulder blade) and only 10 pounds? He doesn't look that thin in his photo.

Mini poodles should be more than 10 inches up to 15 inches tall at the shoulder, so your mini is definitely a normal size. But a 10.5 inch mini would be equally correct, but look much smaller.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Nickel is an oversized mini. He's now 5 months old and measures 13.5 inches and weighs 13 lbs Both of his parents are 15 inches tall and weigh 16 and 18 lbs.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> I think Nickel is an oversized mini. He's now 5 months old and measures 13.5 inches and weighs 13 lbs Both of his parents are 15 inches tall and weigh 16 and 18 lbs.


He's not oversized yet... maybe he just did a lot of growing in the first five months. You never know. Jager's growth really slowed down after he hit 6 months.


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> Are you sure he's 15 inches (at the top of the shoulder blade) and only 10 pounds? He doesn't look that thin in his photo.
> 
> Mini poodles should be more than 10 inches up to 15 inches tall at the shoulder, so your mini is definitely a normal size. But a 10.5 inch mini would be equally correct, but look much smaller.


Yup, 15 inches at the shoulder blade. The weight: when we were at the vet, the assistant had to hold down Ted, increasing the number the scale, but when the assistant loosened his hold, I looked up to see 10.odd number on the screen. Maybe I should call the vet tomorrow and ask.


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> I think Nickel is an oversized mini. He's now 5 months old and measures 13.5 inches and weighs 13 lbs Both of his parents are 15 inches tall and weigh 16 and 18 lbs.


I know this is off-topic, but Nickel is a super handsome little guy. I love his silver coat! Just had to tell you that, lol.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I meant, I think he might become one  His growth slowed down a bit in the past few weeks. He used to gain a pound a week and he has only gained 1 pound in the past 3 weeks. But he has grown 2 inches in the past 3 weeks. He is taller than I thought a 5-mth-old would be.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Rosary94 said:


> I know this is off-topic, but Nickel is a super handsome little guy. I love his silver coat! Just had to tell you that, lol.


Thanks for the kind words. I'm still waiting to see how silver he turns out to be though.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

well then yes, he is a big mini! 15 inches is the top height that a mini can possibly be! Any larger than 15" and he'd technically actually be a small standard (though they're more commonly called an oversized mini)


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> well then yes, he is a big mini! 15 inches is the top height that a mini can possibly be! Any larger than 15" and he'd technically actually be a small standard (though they're more commonly called an oversized mini)


I don't think they make carriers for those kinda big boys! =P


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Rosary94 said:


> I don't think they make carriers for those kinda big boys! =P


Depends on what kind of carrier you are looking for. I got the large one for Nickel Snoozer Airline Approved Wheeled Pet Roll

I haven't used it as a backpack or roller case yet. I have set it up as a carseat and it works great. I used it as his bed when we went on a roadtrip and he liked it.


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Depends on what kind of carrier you are looking for. I got the large one for Nickel Snoozer Airline Approved Wheeled Pet Roll
> 
> I haven't used it as a backpack or roller case yet. I have set it up as a carseat and it works great. I used it as his bed when we went on a roadtrip and he liked it.


I've actually been looking at that carrier for a while now, but the dimensions made me a bit wary. I would love to use the car seat function of it. Ted is like a buzzing fly in the car, and when he calms down he resorts to sitting/laying out on my lap. Which makes me sometimes paranoid, after he tossed his cookies on me once in the car. >.<


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a big mini--he's 16" at the withers (shoulders) and 20 lbs. He's 14 months old, in great shape, very activity and a handful (make that armful!) to carry. I knew he was going to be a big fellow, he was heads and shoulders above his littermates when I first met him. It sounds like you're a very conscientious poodle owner. I'm sure your vet can reassure about your poodles weight and overall condition. Let us know what the vet tells you!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

My older mini, Tessa is 15 inches and 18 pounds. She is on the heavier side. Apparantly her brother from another litter (a Palman poodle), is about 16-17 inches tall at the withers.

My younger mini, Buffy is 13.5 inches and 15 pounds. Both girls are on the stocky side, neither overweight according to the vet.

In Europe they have 4 sizes, they have toy (up to 11 inches), dwarf (11 - 14), miniature (14-18) and Standard (max 24.5). I might have those numbers slightly wrong, but either way, your cutey pie is still a mini, a tall, slender mini!


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> I have a big mini--he's 16" at the withers (shoulders) and 20 lbs. He's 14 months old, in great shape, very activity and a handful (make that armful!) to carry. I knew he was going to be a big fellow, he was heads and shoulders above his littermates when I first met him. It sounds like you're a very conscientious poodle owner. I'm sure your vet can reassure about your poodles weight and overall condition. Let us know what the vet tells you!


Dang, that's a big boy! Lol. I'm still considering calling his vet about his weight. My mom is still making me slighty paranoid with her "Teddy is getting so big. Don't you think so? He's bigger than the Teddy we got at North Shore." theory.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Chagall's mom said:


> I have a big mini--he's 16" at the withers (shoulders) and 20 lbs. He's 14 months old, in great shape, very activity and a handful (make that armful!) to carry. I knew he was going to be a big fellow, he was heads and shoulders above his littermates when I first met him. It sounds like you're a very conscientious poodle owner. I'm sure your vet can reassure about your poodles weight and overall condition. Let us know what the vet tells you!


 I love minis that are at the top or over the standard. They just look so much like a standard, but smaller. I think Chagall is stunning.


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

I forgot to add, Chagall, your poodle's coat color is so cool and pretty!  *is wondering how Ted will look dyed silver* 

Have you seen schnauzerpoodle's silver mini?


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Poodle Lover said:


> I love minis that are at the top or over the standard. They just look so much like a standard, but smaller. I think Chagall is stunning.


Same here - Chagall is gorgeous. I dream of owning a klein sized poodle one day.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda is an oversized mini, he is 5 and a half months old and is already 15 1/2" tall and 17lbs, he still has some growing to do too and lots of bulking out, he is going to be a big boy!

He was a lot bigger than the rest of the puppies in his litter and he is currently over 3KG heavier than the next largest puppy. I will have to take some new pictures of him and post them on here ^_^


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Fozzie will be a year old on August 3. He is exactly 15 inches at the shoulder and currently weighs 14.2 lbs. He is on the slender/svelte side but not overly so. I'm told he'll add a little weight as he ages and his metabolism slows down so I'm not sweating the food situation too much right now. It's harder to get him to eat. hwell:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Poodle Lover said:


> I love minis that are at the top or over the standard. They just look so much like a standard, but smaller. I think Chagall is stunning.


Aww, I can't tell you how wonderful that makes me feel! I feel the same way, I really enjoy having a big mini. He's just the right amount of dog for me. Anything smaller my husband might easily step on, anything bigger I'd hate to lug in and out of the laundry sink!! I am nutso crazy in love with Chagall, any kind word said about him makes my heart sing!! Many thanks!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

1Jurisdiva said:


> Same here - Chagall is gorgeous. I dream of owning a klein sized poodle one day.


Here's hoping your dream comes true!! Mine sure did when we got Chagall. Thank you so very much for admiring him. Believe me when I say as lovely as he is on the outside, he's even more brilliant on the inside. Today a really sweet old man told me, "That's one well-trained dog you've got there. Good looks and good manners, some dogs get it all!" I wish I'd had a tape recorder, what a moment!!


----------



## Tina (May 9, 2010)

I was in a grooming competition this past weekend. I have a black mini that is 14inches tall. The judges classified her as a toy. Which in turn cut my time down. My mini is actually smaller than her mother and father. They are actually about 15 inches tall. They weigh some where between 12 to 16 pounds. Her parents are full blooded minis and have their grand champions in the show ring. I have my own grooming business and I have alot of my clients that see Cher'ee my mini and believe she is a standard. I have to correct them. They have been told their pets are minis but in our area there is alot of cross breeding. So politely I tell them they have a demestic mini and mine has a show back ground and has been bred for a certain size. They are satisfied with this and no feelings are hurt.


----------



## Tina (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Tina (May 9, 2010)




----------

